# Dolce And Gabbana Makeup



## ButterflyDior77 (May 17, 2010)

Dolce and Gabbana Shine Lipstick in "Soiree"

On NC20 Skintone.


----------



## UrbanEast (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, that looks gorgeous.


----------



## Mirella (Sep 18, 2012)

D&G Classic Cream Lipstick in Cosmopolitan


----------



## Mirella (Oct 1, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana perfect Finish Creamy Foundation in 100 Natural Glow  before (naked skin MAC NC 25 / NARS SG Punjab)                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  after (with D&G foundation 100 Natural Glow) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  with full makeup


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 2, 2012)

Love the classic cream lipstick in red <3


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 26, 2013)

[h=3]Dolce and Gabbana Eye Shadow Quad in Desert Swatches[/h]


----------



## whittnee (Oct 26, 2013)

So excited for these babies


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

Dolce and Gabbana Honey classic cream lipstick


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Dolce and Gabbana Honey classic cream lipstick


   Pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


  That looks really good on you AWS.  Top it with YSL's Beige Peau when it arrives and tell me what you think.  Actually, Tom Ford's Pink Guilt might work with it too.  
   For some reason I'm really into nudes right now.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Pretty.


  It is; the lipstick itself in the tube is really eye-catching.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That looks really good on you AWS.  Top it with YSL's Beige Peau when it arrives and tell me what you think.  Actually, Tom Ford's Pink Guilt might work with it too.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   For some reason I'm really into [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]nudes right now.[/COLOR]


  Thank you! I'm always looking at nudes. Nude lip products I mean lol uh-oh This has a very... hmm... slick/glossy but not at all sticky feel, especially at application. Sometimes I dab it in a bit to sort of make it a bit drier so there is less slip.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/vYSPlWiFVt/


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> http://instagram.com/p/vYSPlWiFVt/


  Thanks for sharing. This looks interesting. I think I may get the red lipstick.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 15, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing. This looks interesting. I think I may get the red lipstick.


  No problem


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2015)

Could have gone lighter than SoftTan but it wasn't off. Feels great on. Will try it out for a while


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

Perfect Finish Powder in Caramel


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Nice.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 28, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Nice.


  The packaging is nice but I'm not liking the powder much today!
  The foundation applied very nicely, though.
  Edit: the power looked better at the end of the day but I'm not impressed (yet).


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 4, 2015)

So far the powder is cakey and aging... I'm so disappointed. Tried it wet which is a bit better but not practical for me. Tempted to try a darker shade but the "cakiness" is ridiculous. Might still try the matte foundation.


----------

